# Serbian Armed Forces (pictures and discussion)



## proka89

Tomorrow is the day of the Serbian Armed Forces, so i decided to open this thread. These are some pictures from the preparation of the military parade that will be held tomorrow:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

Parade was quite modest, most of the equipment did not participate, and at the end they canceled the aviation, because the weather was bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Informant

You guys are Russian influenced i believe so all the hardware seemed of Soviet design.

Shame no air display.


----------



## proka89

Informant said:


> You guys are Russian influenced i believe so all the hardware seemed of Soviet design.
> 
> Shame no air display.



Yes most of the equipment is either soviet or domestic origin. Here are some pics from the 2011, 2012 and 2013:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jaanbaz

Thank You @proka89 for sharing these pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Serbian army in 2013:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

*Serbian Air force*

*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

@proka89, when are more Fulcrums coming...


----------



## Pakistanisage

The Equipment seems a bit dated but I am sure it is effective against an inferior Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Luftwaffe said:


> @proka89, when are more Fulcrums coming...



Probably in 2017-2018, i expect SAF to order new planes in 2015 or 2016. Problem is that we also need a new transport helicopters, air defence systems... and that is a lot of money for a small and poor country like ours.



Pakistanisage said:


> The Equipment seems a bit dated but I am sure it is effective against an inferior Force.



We are lucky that none of the countries in the region have serious air force. The closest countries with respectable air force are Greece and Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

proka89 said:


> Probably in 2017-2018, i expect SAF to order new planes in 2015 or 2016. Problem is that we also need a new transport helicopters, air defence systems... and that is a lot of money for a small and poor country like ours.
> 
> 
> 
> We are lucky that none of the countries in the region have serious air force. The closest countries with respectable air force are Greece and Turkey.


Yr small yes but not poor. 

BTW what about Those new aircraft tenders? I heard JF-17s also were one of the planes shortlisted along with Rafaels?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@proka89 Tank you mi frend (Baluchi accent) ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Umair Nawaz said:


> Yr small yes but not poor.
> 
> BTW what about Those new aircraft tenders? I heard JF-17s also were one of the planes shortlisted along with Rafaels?



Unfortunately we are poor. We have unemployment rate around 24%, and large part of those who have job, work for the guvernment (780 000 from 1 700 000 of those with job), and most of them work in administration and similar jobs, where 10 people are doing the job of one.

And when we speak about planes, we will probably buy Mig 35 (12 planes, probably in two batches of 6), but we wil not order them before 2015. Right now our government is dedicated to saving measures (at least they say so).

Can Serbia avoid debt crisis? | Peščanik

Serbia plans to save 1 billion euro over next two years: Finance Minister Lazar Krstic - The Economic Times

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

15 years since the death of Lieutenant Colonel Milenko Pavlovic commander of 204th Hunters Regiment of Yugoslav air force.





















On 4th of May 1999. a large group of NATO airplanes was spotted over the city of Valjevo, bombing Krusik ammunition factory, and military depots in the Pricevic village. Command to fly was given to one of the younger officers, but the Colonel Pavlovic ordered for the called pilot to be hold, and instead he took off in his MiG-29*.* He knew that some idiot orderd them to fly in a sucide mission. So as the commander of the regiment he decided that if someone has to die it will be him, and not his young colleague.

Pavlovic embarked in an unequal battle, and soon was hit by three missiles. He died still in air. His last words were: "They have me!", And the remains of his plane fell near the village of Petnica.

He was buried on 6 of May 1999. at Bežanijska cemetery. He left behind his wife Slavica, and the sons Srdjan and Nemanja.

He has never been proclaimed for a hero. He was posthumously awarded Medal of Bravery and the Gold Flying badge. In 2011 he was also awarded a Medal of St. Nickolaj, by the Bishof of Valjevo, Milutin.

One other May, in 2005. in the Gornje Crniljevo they innaugurated the memorial complex, which includes a memorial fountain at which there is the wing of the downed MiG-29, and the memorial home "Milenko Pavlovic The Pilot", within the complex is also situated the Church of the Restoration of the Temple of of St. George and the court of the Football Club "Milenko Pavlovic The Pilot."

RTS made a documentary film called *"Flight to Death"*, which tells about the life and work of Milenko Pavlovic, as well as of his last moments. In the documentary, they are talking to his parents, wife, sons, friends and colleagues.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*Open Day at Airport "Niš"*


----------



## vostok

@proka89 In Niš was to built base of MOE Russia?


----------



## proka89

vostok said:


> @proka89 In Niš was to built base of MOE Russia?



Yes

Russia opens 'humanitarian' base in Serbia | EurActiv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*SAF rescuing citizens*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

Members of the Serbian Air Force helping citizens

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*Preparing for tank biathlon in Russia:*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Company of Serbian peacekeepers going to Lebanon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Preparing for tank biathlon in Russia:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*River Flotilla Exercise "Blue response 2014"*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

@proka89 

Thanks for the pics. keep 'em comin !!! 

BTW those Migs have IRST ... yes ???


----------



## proka89

RAMPAGE said:


> @
> BTW those Migs have IRST ... yes ???



Yes they have IRST.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FunkyGen

proka89 said:


> Yes they have IRST.


Your front line tanks are T 72s?


----------



## proka89

FunkyGen said:


> Your front line tanks are T 72s?



MBT of the Serbian army are M-84 and M84A, but we also have one company (13 tanks) of T-72M still in use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Is it true serbians hate people from iran because of the war in balkans or do they just hate everybody from that region?


----------



## proka89

jammersat said:


> Is it true serbians hate people from iran because of the war in balkans or do they just hate everybody from that region?



If you ask me, most of the Serbians like Iran. Reason is quite simple. If you piss off the US, people in Serbia will love you  And concerning the rest of your neighbours, most of the Serbs don't know much about them.

I guess that you would be surprised that Iran is quite popular topic on the largest Serbian military forum.

*Armed Forces of the Islamic Republic of Iran*
http://www.mycity-military.com/Vojs...ti/Oruzane-snage-islamske-republike-Iran.html

*Potential conflicts concerning Iran*
http://www.mycity-military.com/Vesti-i-aktuelna-vojna-desavanja-u-svetu/Iran-Novi-rat.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


> If you ask me, most of the Serbians like Iran. Reason is quite simple. If you piss off the US, people in Serbia will love you  And concerning the rest of your neighbours, most of the Serbs don't know much about them.
> 
> I guess that you would be surprised that Iran is quite popular topic on the largest Serbian military forum.
> 
> *Armed Forces of the Islamic Republic of Iran*
> http://www.mycity-military.com/Vojs...ti/Oruzane-snage-islamske-republike-Iran.html
> 
> *Potential conflicts concerning Iran*
> http://www.mycity-military.com/Vesti-i-aktuelna-vojna-desavanja-u-svetu/Iran-Novi-rat.html


hello bro, how are you ?  how is the flood situation ? and any defence news ?


----------



## proka89

I am good, looking for job at the moment. Flood is over, but it will cost us a lot to rebuild and fix everything. And concerning defence news, there is nothing new, but i will keep you posted if i found anything new about defence deals between Serbia and Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Blue response 2014 second day:*

*




*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


> *Blue response 2014 second day:*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is the name of the boat ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Blue response 2014 third day:*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*



BDforever said:


> what is the name of the boat ?



The first one is Neštin-class river minesweeper, and the one from which soldiers are firing that gun is RPB-30 Kozara (Command ship of the Serbian army river flotila).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

@proka89 
Today read that Deyan Mirovich




from Serbian Radical Party is going to initiate recognition of Donbass independence in Parliament. 
Thanks to Serbia very much! This support means a lot to the soldiers of national-liberation war against Ukrainian Nazism!


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

vostok said:


> @proka89
> Today read that Deyan Mirovich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Serbian Radical Party is going to initiate recognition of Donbass independence in Parliament.
> Thanks to Serbia very much! This support means a lot to the soldiers of national-liberation war against Ukrainian Nazism!



They were once the second strongest political party in the country, but in the last elections they didn't even made to the parliament. I heard that they plan to organize some protest in Belgrade as support to Russian people in Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Supergaleb N-62T airborne again*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Luftwaffe

@proka89 how long would these aircrafts serve Serbian Air Force.


----------



## proka89

Luftwaffe said:


> @proka89 how long does would these aircrafts serve Serbian Air Force.



*Utva 75 *- I don't really know for how long they will stay in use
*
Lasta 95* - All 15 of them should be delivered to the Serbian air force until the end of this year.

*G-4 Super Seagull* - shall be modernized and used up to 2030. Modernization to G-4MD standard should go simultaneously with the acquisition of the new multirole aircraft for the Serbian air force. 9-15 aircrafts should go through modernization.
*J-22 Eagle* - should stay in service until 2020 i believe. There should be 6 operational at the moment, one was overhauled maybe half a month ago.

*Mig 21* - will not fly after 2015.

*Mig 29* - were overhauled in 2008, and service life was extended by 700 flight hours or 10 years, so they will stay in service until 2018. What will happen to them after that, i don't know.

*SA 341/SA 342 Gazelle* - should serve in Serbian air force at least until 2020.

*Mi-8T/Mi-17* - there are 6 Mi-8T and 2 Mi-17 in service, we overhauled them in 2010, and service life of Mi-8T was extended for 5 years, and 7 years for Mi-17. Mi 17 shall probably be overhauled again, but Mi-8T should be replaced with the new helicopters.

*An-26* - two of them are flying. Service life for one of them expires in this year, and for another in 2015. Both of them should be overhauled.

*An-2* - should also be overhauled soon. We use only one for paratroopers training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*Exercise "Grom 2014"*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*Preparations for tank biathlon in Russia*

Defence Minister Bratislav Gasic, accompanied by General Ljubisa Dikovic, Head of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Serbia, Lieutenant General Aleksandar Zivkovic, Army Commander, and Mayer of Leskovac Goran Cvetanovic, visited today members of the Army during their preparation on the self-operated automatized shooting ground “Medja” for participation in “Tank Biathlon” in Russia.

- Today, we had the opportunity to witness the capability of tank units of the Armed Forces of Serbia and I expect us to win the competition in Russia.

Preparations for the tank biathlon started immediately after accepting the invite from the Defence Ministry of the Russian Federation and building and arrangement of tactical and sports track in accordance with propositions of the competition. Eight of the best crews will represent the Armed Forces of Serbia on the tank biathlon where 13 countries so far have confirmed their participation. The second stage of preparations of the selected tank crews will last until July 17 when departure for Russia is planned. The final competition will be held August 4 – 8 at the “Alabino” training ground in Moscow area, which overlaps with Minister Gasic’s official visit to Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Largest military exercise of the Serbian army in 2014 - Ravanica 2014

Preparations for the exercise:
















Ravanica 2014:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Its a deadly punch Force !


----------



## proka89

Serbian soldiers in UN peacekeeping mission in Lebanon celebrating Vidovdan singing "Pukni zoro"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Air defence artillery units exercise:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Serbian army tank crews in Russia preparing for biathlon:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*The Units of the Third Brigade on Stationary Camping:*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*Serbian crews with tanks they will use in Russia*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Serbian army training:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

* Platinum wolf 2014**:*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Nice thread .

How many Mig 29s are operational right now ?


----------



## proka89

S00R3NA said:


> Nice thread .
> 
> How many Mig 29s are operational right now ?



Only 3.


----------



## proka89

*Serbia opened the Tank Biathlon in Russia*

The first crew of the Serbian Armed Forces’ team opened the Tank Biathlon at the training ground Alabino near Moscow. *Yesterday, our team started at the individual race, and, at the end of the day, took fourth place in the overall scoring, behind the host – Russia, Armenia and Kazakhstan.* For now, Serbia is followed by Belarus, Kirgizia, India, Mongolia, China, Angola, Kuwait and Venezuela. 

Time scoring differences between the teams in the first half of the chart are minimal, so a great battle is expected in the next part of the competition, since tomorrow and the day after – which is how long the first stage lasts – the second and third crews of all teams will be driving.

The “Tank Biathlon 2014” was opened by Russian Defence Minister Army General Sergey Shoygu, with the attendance of many guests from the 12 competing countries. Minister Shoygu greeted the competing countries from Europe, Asia, Africa and South America, wishing them a competition of sportsmanship and fair fight.

- We are content with the current rank. Our team gave their best. We believe that the arbiters will follow the pre-stated rules in the further course of the competition – Colonel Kuzmanovic, our team’s leader, said.

The competition has four stages. During the first and the second stage, tank crews compete in skills of driving tanks, overcoming tank barriers and shooting, while during the third stage, they compete at the sports training ground. The top four teams after the third stage enter a relay-race, which will decide which country is the winner of the Tank Biathlon 2014.

The opening ceremony and the first day of the competition were also attended by the delegation of the Armed Forces of Serbia, headed by Army Commander Lieutenant General Aleksandar Zivkovic, and Serbian Ambassador to the Russian Federation Slavenko Terzic.

After the beginning of the competition, General Zivkovic visited the Command of the Airborne Forces of the Russian Federation, where he met with the Forces’ Commander Colonel General Vladimir Anatolyevich Shamanov.

Generals Zivkovic and Shamanov discussed possibilities for improving the cooperation between our Army and the Airborne Forces of the Russian Federation, and the forthcoming joint exercise in October in our country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Milosjevtic

Yesterday (19th of August) Serbia and Serbian Army marked the 100th anniversary of the Battle of Cer.

The Battle of Cer was fought during the first phase of the Austro-Hungarian invasion. Battles were fought in Western Serbia, near the city of Shabac and surrounding villages. Serbian army, under the command of general Stepa Stepanovic, was victorious!

I please some of older Serbian members of this forum to post some pictures from the celebration, because I still cannot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*100 years since first Allied victory in WW1*

The decisive stage of the Battle of Cer, which ended as the first major Allied victory in World War I, took place in the night between August 15 and 16, 1914.

The battle was fought in western Serbia as the troops of the Serbian Kingdom defended against an invasion force of Austria-Hungary, attacking from the territory of what is today Bosnia-Herzegovina.

"The fact that tiny Serbia managed to defeat the Austro-Hungarian troops so comprehensively at Cer despite being at a great disadvantage in every sense was met with shock and disbelief in Vienna and Berlin, as well as with jubilation among the Allies, and Serbia's reputation grew unexpectedly," Tanjug noted in its report. 

Greatly exhausted by the Balkan Wars against Turkey and Bulgaria - which it won at the cost of many casualties - Serbia was attacked by Austro-Hungary, which made no secret of its intention to destroy it completely. 

The reasoning of top officials in Vienna was that the perfect time has come to wipe weak Serbia off the map in what was expected to be "a small war." 

The Austrian Fifth Army began a forced march towards the Drina River in the Loznica area on August 12 as the Austro-Hungarian Second Army marched towards the Sava River in the area between Sremska Mitrovica and Šabac. 

Squads of Serbian troops took up the fight on the two rivers, resisting the advance of an overwhelming, incomparably better-equipped Austro-Hungarian force for four days from August 12 to 15. 

In the late afternoon of August 14, General Stepa Stepanović, who was in command of the Second Army following the return of Field Marshal Radomir Putnik, received the order to retake Šabac. 

In the morning hours of August 15, faced with an Austro-Hungarian onslaught towards Valjevo, the Serbian Supreme Command ordered the Third Army to block the path to Valjevo from the valley of the Jadar River in any way possible, while the Second Army was ordered to move towards Tekeriš and attack the enemy's left flank. 

There, on the south-western slopes of Mt. Cer near Tekeriš, the two forces clashed heavily in the night between April 15 and 16, with the bitter fighting ending in a resolute Serbian victory. 

The Austro-Hungarian 21st Division retreated and the 8th Corps followed suit - eventually, the Austro-Hungarian Fifth Army withdrew back to Bosnia across the Drina River. 

The Austro-Hungarian troops were in a state of disarray and general low morale, Tanjug said. 

"The army was defeated, fleeing in a reckless, wild and panicky fashion - a routed force, or rather, a scattered mob, was rushing towards the border in mindless fear," Egon Erwin Kisch - a famous journalist and intellectual who was with the Austro-Hungarian troops at the time - wrote in his diary sometime in late August 1914, portraying the atmosphere among his comrades. 

With the exception of 4,500 prisoners of war, none of the approximately 200,000 Austro-Hungarian soldiers who had invaded Serbia remained in the country as Operation Cer ended on August 24. 

The Austro-Hungarian casualties in the bloody fighting totalled 27,000, with around 16,500 Serbian soldiers put out of action, including 2,107 dead. 

The operation ended following a pursuit of the enemy troops all the way to the Drina and after the closing battles around Šabac on August 21-24, 1914. 

In the wake of the resolute victory and his success as a commander, General Stepa Stepanović was awarded the rank of field marshal. 

The Battle of Cer memorial inscription reads, 'Your deeds are immortal'














































Battle of Cer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*This is the reason why our Migs were grounded for over three months:*

We had long been in a situation where we didn’t have the means for our planes to fly, but this issue has just been settled – Minister of Defence said, underlining that we are now placing one by one plane to use.

*He explained that the acquisitions of batteries had been timely conducted, but that there was no agreement on the side of the Russian Ministry for the warrantee to be extended, if batteries from an Indian company were placed on MiGs.*

- *The price of Indian batteries, in accordance with the Law on public procurement, and that of military equipment, was the best, but it was to no avail since we couldn’t get all the other certificates we needed* – Gasic said, adding that the aid sent by the Russian President was arranged during the talks between Sergey Shoygu, Russian Minister of Defence and the delegation of the Serbian Defence Ministry about 10 days ago. Minister also said that Russian legal procedure prescribes that only the president can make a decision about a donation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

proka89 said:


> Tomorrow is the day of the Serbian Armed Forces, so i decided to open this thread. These are some pictures from the preparation of the military parade that will be held tomorrow:


 Amazing pictures and Beautiful country God bless you..
Thank you for sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragi

Global Firepower just ranked Croatia 14th as a regional power (Europe) and Serbia as 19th ? what are they smoking over there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Milosjevtic

draganm said:


> Global Firepower just ranked Croatia 14th as a regional power (Europe) and Serbia as 19th ? what are they smoking over there?



Many criteria were taken in consideration: number of active and reserve force, equipment, annual budget, participation in peacekeeping missions, etc.


----------



## proka89

Milosjevtic said:


> Many criteria were taken in consideration: number of active and reserve force, equipment, annual budget, participation in peacekeeping missions, etc.



Global firepower lists are full of crap. In Europe they have put Croatia above Greece, Romania, Portugal, Belarus....And Croatian army is smaller, with a smaller budget, and much less equipment than any of those. And when you look at country BDP, number of citizens... Croatia is also far behind those countries in those parameters.

And GFP data is often wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

My Serbian brothers, recently I read that West want to close Russian MOE centre in Nish. Is it true?


----------



## proka89

vostok said:


> My Serbian brothers, recently I read that West want to close Russian MOE centre in Nish. Is it true?



Yes they are putting pressure on our government. They were against that center from the beginning, and now with additional paranoia in EU and NATO, and Serbia refusal to impose sanctions to Russia, they are trying everything to push Russian influence from Balkan area. They dont wish to have Russian bases in what they see as their sphere of interest. They are probably afraid that one day that center can become military base, or something like that.

Blic Online | Amerika i EU traže da se zatvori srpsko-ruski centar za vanredne situacije u Nišu?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragi

> They dont wish to have Russian bases in what they see as their sphere of interest.


 it seems to me that Wall street and War street USA see the entire globe as their sphere of interest. I hope the Serb's are smart enough to see the EU for what it is , a big joke. No new members for the next 5 years, and for Serbia the next 50 years. The US will also never be an ally, they don't have Allies, just people who serve them and people they throw away because they can no longer turn a profit on them.
Turn to Russia, China , India and be part of the next global economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragi

this loan was almost certainly jeopardized by the Serbias baffling fixation on joining the EU for God knows what perceived benefit. What has it done for Croatia? They are even worse off than Serbia. Fielding a fleet of decrepit mig 21's from Yemen and all they received from the US was a fleet of used MRAP's from Afghanistan.

.janes *Igor Bozinovski, Belgrade *serbia-s-mig-29s-return-to-flight-ops


> Serbia's plans to use a recently announced Russian loan of almost USD1.5 billion for the procurement of MiG-29M/M2 fighters, Mi-17/171 helicopters, 3D-surveillance radars, and S-300PMU2 or S-350E and Pantsir-S1E air defence systems turned into fiasco when, during a visit to Moscow, Gasic revealed that the Russian loan for modernising Serbia's Armed Forces had been frozen and that a planned purchase of new fighters had been delayed.
> 
> This has raised questions about the future of the supersonic element of Serbia's Air Force, given its few remaining MiG-21s will soon be unserviceable and its MiG-29s will reach the end of their service lives in 2018.


----------



## proka89

*Shield 4*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*The Youngest SAF Officers Promoted*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Exercise "Neighbours 2014"*

At the “Airport” barracks in Kovin, the bilateral international exercise “Neighbours 2014”, performed by members of the Armed Forces of Serbia and the Armed Forces of Hungary, has ended.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*Preparations for military parade in Belgrade under way*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*Preparations:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*Amazing video from Belgrade*:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Please try to label the images you post here @proka89 ,if that is not cumbersome.
It may help many of the visitors and new members to search and read about it if they are interested.
Very good effort.Keep 'em coming!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Very nice images from our Serb friends great images your forces appear very professional and great Aviation Corps , and Helicopter images

How do the Serbian Forces fit into the European dynamic , and relation to Russia

Serbians look some what closer to Russians

Ever since we got news of purchase of APC from Serbia have been following their production wonderful APC by the way


----------



## proka89

S.U.R.B. said:


> Please try to label the images you post here @proka89 ,if that is not cumbersome.
> It may help many of the visitors and new members to search and read about it if they are interested.
> Very good effort.Keep 'em coming!



All of those i posted yesterday are from preparations for military parade, that will be held in Belgrade on 16. this month.

*Intensive preparations for the parade*

Nearly 3,000 members of the Minister of Defence and the Armed Forces of Serbia are intensively preparing for the defile on October 16 in Belgrade in honor of the 70th anniversary of liberation of the Serbian capital in the Second World War and the centenary of the beginning of the Great War. Infantry echelons are practicing military steps marching as of today at the Military Academy, motorized echelons at Batajnica Airport, while overhauling crawler vehicles echelons will practice the parade program from October 12 at the route which they will pass on the day of the ceremony. Riverine Flotilla vessels are preparing at a location near Usce.

At the day of the parade, infantry and motorized echelons will pass through the Nikola Tesla Boulevard, and citizens will have the opportunity to see combat armored vehicles, tanks, artillery equipment, air defence and special purpose means. The vessel echelon will sail down the Danube, from Kalemegdan to Zemun, and the spectacle, last seen in our country in 1985, will be completed by flights of the air defence echelon.

The infantry echelon will consist of ten sub-echelons of members of the Army, Air Defence, Training Command, Guard, Special Brigade and Military Academy. They will carry regiment flags from the Great War, flags of units that took part in the liberation of Belgrade in the Second World War and current flags of Armed Forces units.

The motorized echelon will consist of 14 sub-echelons of mobile arms and military equipment used by the Armed Forces of Serbia, while the last echelon will consist of systems yet to be introduced to active use.

The parachuting landing at the broader area of the monument “Eternal Fire”, between the Nikola Tesla Boulevard and the Danube, will present 30 members of the 63rd Parachuting Battalion.

*Military parade program*

• Arrival of the President of the Russian Federation and the President of the Republic of Serbia and The Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces of Serbia
• Honorary salvo
• Hymn of the Republic of Serbia
• Speech of the President of the Republic of Serbia
• Speech of the President of the Russian Federation
• Report of the Commander of the military parade
• Parachute jump – landing
• Defile of the infantry echelon
• Close-order drill of the Guard
• Defile of Riverine Flotilla vessels
• Defile of the motorized echelon
• Defile of the Air Defence echelon
• Aero program of the Russian Aerobatic Team “Strizi”

The motorized echelon will consist of 14 sub-echelons of mobile arms and military equipment used by the Armed Forces of Serbia, while the last echelon will consist of systems yet to be put to active use. The motorized echelon which will pass down Nikola Tesla Boulevard will include “PUCH“, “DEFENDER” and “PINCGAUER“ terrain motorized vehicles; means of telecommunication and informatics will be presented on “TAM 110” and “TAM 150” motorized vehicles.

Citizens will also have the opportunity to see air defence means of the artillery and missile units: 40mm cannon L-70 “BOFORS”, anti-aircraft missile units “KUB” and “NEVA”, means of artillery units - self-propelled multi-tube missile launcher 128mm “OGANJ” and 152 mm towed gun-howitzer M84 “NORA”, high mobility motorized vehicles “HMM WV – HAMER”, police combat vehicle VPB M-86 and combat armored vehicle POLO M-83.

Aside from that, means of engineering units and arms and military equipment in development at the Military Technical Institute and the public company Yugoimport-SDPR will be presented, and, lastly, the striking force of armored and mechanized units – combat infantry vehicles BVP M-80A and M-84 tanks.

Vessels from the formation of the Riverine Flotilla which will participate at the military parade, Oct 16, also arrived at the New Belgrade port. This will be a unique defile on water which will move on the right bank of the Danube River simultaneously with the Army echelon defile.

It will include the river patrol craft (RPC-111), special purpose ship “Kozara” (BPN-30), station for demagnetization of ships “Sabac” (RSRB-36), a group of river minesweepers (RML-341, RML-332, RML-336 and RML-335) a group of armed landing crafts (DJC-411, DJC-412 and DJC-413) and a group of river patrol crafts (RPC-22, RPC-213, RPC-214 and RPC-216).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Very nice images from our Serb friends great images your forces appear very professional and great Aviation Corps , and Helicopter images
> 
> How do the Serbian Forces fit into the European dynamic , and relation to Russia
> 
> Serbians look some what closer to Russians
> 
> Ever since we got news of purchase of APC from Serbia have been following their production wonderful APC by the way



Well situation is not that great in Serbian armed force, especially in the air force. Most of the equipment in old and needs modernization. We are already working on that but money is the big problem.

In our relationship with NATO we have signed IPAP (Individual Partnership Action Plan) which is the highest form of cooperation with NATO without becoming member of the alliance. But we are military neutral country, and we also have great cooperation with Russia and Russian armed forces.


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vostok

@proka89 
We were told on the news that this is the first military parade in 30 years! I hope we see the beginning of the revival of Serbia!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Strizi landed in Belgrade:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragi

I really wish I could be there for this, haven't been back since 1986.
unfortunately couple of things missing from the program


proka89 said:


> Military parade program
> 
> • Arrival of the President of the Russian Federation and the President of the Republic of Serbia and The Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces of Serbia
> • Honorary salvo
> • Hymn of the Republic of Serbia
> • Speech of the President of the Republic of Serbia
> • Speech of the President of the Russian Federation
> • Report of the Commander of the military parade
> • Parachute jump – landing
> • Defile of the infantry echelon
> • Close-order drill of the Guard
> • Defile of Riverine Flotilla vessels
> • Defile of the motorized echelon
> • Defile of the Air Defence echelon including new S400 and Pantsir systems
> • Aero program of the Russian Aerobatic Team “Strizi”
> • Aero program of 6 new Serbian Mig35's


Hopefully the Humvee's agitate Putin enough to get the ball rolling on the loan for new lequipment


proka89 said:


> In our relationship with NATO we have signed IPAP (Individual Partnership Action Plan) which is the highest form of cooperation with NATO without becoming member of the alliance. But we are military neutral country, and we also have great cooperation with Russia and Russian armed forces.


 and therein lies the problem, when your friends with everyone, your true friends are no one. NATO has no friends, only servants and potential targets.



vostok said:


> @proka89
> We were told on the news that this is the first military parade in 30 years! I hope we see the beginning of the revival of Serbia!


 That was my first thought as well looking at the pictures. I hope it brings some feelings of pride and Unity which is what is needed more than anything else.


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Milosjevtic

Great effort Proko, thanks! I feel strong pride while looking these photos and videos and can`t wait until Thursday. 

Will send some of my photos to Proka, so he can upload it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Military parade final preparations*:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dragi

Beautiful, I wish I could have been there. Samo Srbi sebe spasu, Long Live Serbia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Milosjevtic

Great feel of proud for being a Serb! Like my friend from Serbian Cobras said "I am proud to be a soldier , and this reminded me why did I choose this life call".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Milosjevtic

*SERBIAN AUTONOMOUS VESSEL PROTECTION DETACHMENT ENSURES PROTECTION OF WORLD FOOD PROGRAMME SHIP*

Since 21 September an EU Naval Force Autonomous Vessel Protection Detachment (AVPD) from Serbia has been embarked onboard the World Food Programme (WFP) chartered vessel MV Douro and will remain so for the next three months.

One of the core tasks of EU Naval Force (EU NAVFOR) Somalia Operation Atalanta is the protection of World Food Programme (WFP) vessels delivering aid to Somalia. Initially, the protection for WFP vessels was guaranteed by an escorting warship and for short-term charted vessels this remains the case. Since January 2012 AVPDs have been protecting longer term chartered vessels like the MV Douro allowing more flexibility for the tasking of warships whilst still ensuring the protection of the WFP ship.

The Serbian AVPD will live and work together with the crew of the MV Douro. *The team includes a medic and will be responsible for protecting the vessel when it is at sea. Whilst onboard the Serbian team conducts daily training and exercises to ensure they are always ready to respond to any threat.*

The Operation Commander of EU Naval Force, Major General Smith recently met the Serbian AVPD whilst on a visit to the region and spoke to the team onboard:

“The work of the Serbian team is crucial in ensuring the food aid reaches the people of Somalia. I am proud of the task this detachment will perform – it is a way in which we can help the WFP make a real difference to the lives of people in desperate need. I’m also delighted to see Serbia, although not part of the EU, operating within Operation Atalanta; a unique cooperation.”

*Source:vs.rs*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

I have checked a long time all the posts/pictures here and what I did note is that the serbian-forces maintain their equipment very well and use it very efficient. So its a strong strike Force, which knows how to defend the Borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Milosjevtic

Ulla said:


> I have checked a long time all the posts/pictures here and what I did note is that the serbian-forces maintain their equipment very well and use it very efficient. So its a strong strike Force, which knows how to defend the Borders.



I can agree. Serbian Army is still a respectable factor in our region. Nowadays there are few projects which, if executed, can be very effective for the Serbian Army, and state leaders promise that a new purchasing of equipment will be organised in near future.

We`ll see.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragi

well that didn't last long. Despite all the warm and fuzzy feelings during Putins visit, his demand for repayment of $200 million gas debt by 2015, and Vucic's refusal to sign the protocol, has resulted in 30% reduction of Russian gas delivery. Oh well, looks like Russia is once again shitting on Serbia. As in the past, they are your friends as long as it benefits them. At least they're consistent.
Talk about bad manners though, you visit a country as the guest of honor and then deliver a demand for money? This is something that should have been handled through diplomatic channels, instead Putin shows up like some mafioso demanding immediate payment. This in country where they purchased 51% of the energy infrastructure for a fraction of it's true value. It's pathetic 
Time to find some new friends. There's still China, India, Brazil, and best option of all Serbia needs ot invest every Dinar it can spare into developing it's own industry. A good place to start would be restarting production of the Rolls Royce Viper turbojets , then use that as a platform for development of new turbine engines and jet or turbo-prop aircraft.


----------



## Dragi

any more details on this ?Is it just joint aircraft repair and UAV's or was Gasic also shopping for some re-furbished aircraft at the 558th facility?



> Serbia and Belarus have the potential to enter into defence industry co-operation, officials from Belarus' state military industrial committee GosKomVoenProm said after a visit by Serbian defence minister Bratislav Gasic to Minsk.Sources informed _IHS Jane's_ that co-operation discussions concerned aircraft repair and upgrade activities and the joint production of unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs). During his two-day visit to Belarus, Gasic signed an intergovernmental agreement on co-operation in the defence sector with his Belarusian counterpart, Yuri Zhadobin. Defence industry co-operation was prioritised among other areas including peacekeeping, military education, and medicine.
> *ANALYSIS*
> It is notable that during the visit the Serbian delegation led by Gasic visited only one defence industry related factory: the 558th Aviation Plant (558 ARZ, which sits under GosKomVoenProm)."


----------



## proka89

*Tactical exercise with live firing "Winter 2015"*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*Ibar 2015*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*Special Brigade at Kopaonik Mountain*

*




*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Awesome Pictures.. and great Parade .. well done Serbia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Some great pictures by Dimitrije Ostojic from military parade:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Armstrong

@proka89 - Brat, are those T-62 tanks ?


----------



## proka89

Armstrong said:


> @proka89 - Brat, are those T-62 tanks ?



No those are M84 and M84A
M-84 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

Srem 2014:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

* Exercise "Blazing Leap"*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

@flamer84
*АIR SOLUTION 2015*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Awesome thanx for sharing buddy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dragi

Looks like the Bulgarian and Serbian air forces also have very close cooperation, and both countries have been offered the JF-17 by Pak.
Proka have you heard anything regarding the possibility of Serbia picking up some JF-17's? Seems like the perfect airplane for Serbia, basically a modern Mig-21 with a single Mig-29 engine. Both of which Serbia has operated and has experience with for decades. Presumably minimum investment in support equipment as well. Trainers and simulators could be shared with Bulgaria, as is already the case.
Only issue of course is money and pissing off the Russians but there could be a trade worked out as well with Nora artillery and Lazar's no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragi

I just saw Romania has purchased a squadron of ex Portuguese F16's. Will Serbia be training against these under a "threat simulation" scenario?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Serbian Army Special Forces Brigade





Air Solution 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragi

Lazar to start production in 2016, Serbia may be partnering with Bosnia to produce 12.7mm ammunition.

Vucic: Lazar 2 chance for Serbia’s exports | InSerbia News


----------



## Hailstorm

Cool pictures!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dragi

Serbia to buy 4 more Helicopters, and maybe a transport, but no money for new fighter jets . Likely used Mi8's ?

Gasic: Serbia to Buy Military Helicopters From Russia, Germany | InSerbia News

Proka any news on what Serbia is getting from Airbus, 400M?


----------



## Dragi

more details emerge, 2 Airbus AS532 Cougars + 2 Mi17's. No word yet on model of new transport aircraft, but most likely CN235 or C295.
Serbia appears to be courting Airbus and France as opposed to waiting any longer for Russian loans.

_The country also hopes that to engage the European aerospace giant to upgrade its Soko Super Galeb G-4MD trainers, as well as in the creation of a regional maintenance and overhaul facility for rotorcraft in collaboration with its Moma Stanojlovic facility near Belgrade._

Serbia looks to acquire two new rotorcraft types - 8/5/2015 - Flight Global


----------



## proka89

*Serbia in the finals of the Tank Biathlon*

The tank team of the Serbian Armed Forces placed today, at the training field Alabino in Russia, in the finals of the Tank Biathlon, showing that they have the quality equal to that of largest armies in the world. On Saturday, at the start of the finals of the most attractive competition at the International Military Games - Tank Biathlon, along the tank with the flag of the Republic of Serbia, tanks of the Russian Federation, the People’s Republic of China and the Republic of Kazakhstan will compete. The competition ended today for India, Kyrgyzstan, Tajikistan and the last year's vice-champion Armenia.

In two tied and very close races, teams of eight semi-finalists showed exceptional skills in driving tanks, overcoming anti-tank obstacles and solving tasks of fire. In relation to the stage of the individual races, when each crew competed in their own tanks, relay race was driven in the semifinals, which means that the crews took turns on one combat vehicle. The training of aimers this time had much more influence on the outcome of the race, because, for each miss from a cannon or composite machine guns, the teams had to drive so-called penal circles.

The finals of the Tank Biathlon and the closing ceremony of the International Military Games 2015 will be attended by the delegation of our country headed by Minister of Defence Bratislav Gasic.

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragi

from B92, looks like Serbia plans to keep the Mig-21's airborne for a while longer.



> Gasic noted there were "promises from Russia" that two Mi-17B5 helicopters will be delivered to the Serbian Air Force by the end of the year and will cost EUR 25.3 million. He also spoke about a plan to start repairing nine MiG-21 jets next year, "so we can have a respectable squadron of fighter aviation by 2015."
> 
> "Airbus also wants wider cooperation. This company is interested in modernizing Super Galeb G4s by modernizing the first in Germany, and the remaining eight in the Moma Stanojlovic Institute (in Serbia)," said Gasic.But the minister revealed that Serbia has "for the time being" given up on the idea of buying new warplanes, and will consider buying "only what is necessary without taking out new loans


----------



## T-55

A small selection of photos taken during the exhibition of weapons held by Serb military in the "Open Day" in the garrison city of Nis; 15 th September 2015


----------



## T-55

На "дне открытых дверей" - 477768

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*Belgrade Makes Advance Payment for 2 Russian Helicopters*

*Belgrade and Moscow have signed a preliminary agreement for the sale of two helicopters, for which the Serbian side has already made advance payments, Serbian Minister of Defense Bratislav Gasic said Thursday.*

BELGRADE (Sputnik) — Earlier in September, the deputy CEO for sales for the Russian Helicopters company, Grigory Kozlov, said Belgrade intended to purchase two Mil Mi-17 helicopters from Russia.
According to Gasic, a final agreement will be signed in October during an official visit by Serbian Prime Minister Alexandar Vucic to Moscow.

"Prime Minister Vucic will sign a formal agreement with the authorized representatives of the Russian side during his visit to Moscow," Gasic said, as quotes by local Tanjug news agency.

The minister added that Serbia will "insist on getting the two aircraft before the end of the year."

Designed by Mil Moscow Helicopter Plant, the Mil Mi-17 (NATO reporting name "Hip") transport helicopter, is among the world's most popular Russian-made helicopters due to its advanced flight capabilities, high level of reliability and adaptability, ability to operate in a wide range of climatic conditions and its ease of operation and maintenance.

Read more: Belgrade Makes Advance Payment for 2 Russian Helicopters

*The SAF youngest officers promoted*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

* 60 Years of Military Police Marked*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

SOKO J-22 ORAO from the 241 Squadron fighter-bombers of the 98th Brigade of the Serbian Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

T-55 said:


> Scheduled flights of fighter-bombers SOKO J-22 ORAO from the 241 Squadron fighter-bombers of the 98th Brigade of the Serbian Air Force; September 2015



Those pictures are from 2008.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

proka89 said:


> Those pictures are from 2008.


ok i will edit post ,i copied from sorce Лётная смена - 477768


----------



## Dragi

2 new Mil-17's is good, but they will only have really 1 additional machine if you consider the tragedy last winter when one crashed on the rescue mission. Every little bit helps though,
I wonder if there has been any development on the new French machines?


----------



## proka89

Serbian Armed Forces Special Brigade day:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*Russia’s first joint tactical air exercises with Serbia will kick off on Friday in southern Russia near the Caspian Sea.*

MOSCOW, October 1 (Sputnik) – Russia’s first joint tactical air exercises with Serbia will kick off on Friday in southern Russia near the Caspian Sea, the Russian Defense Ministry said Thursday.
"First joint Russian-Serbian tactical air exercise – BARS-2015 – will be conducted at the Ashuluk range with the Russian Aerospace Forces and the Serbian Air Force," the ministry announced on its website.

Crews of the Mikoyan MiG-29 (NATO reporting name Fulcrum) will practice aerial target interception and elimination, as well as airstrikes on ground-based targets, according to the statement. Pilots of the Mil Mi-8 (Hip) helicopters will fire unguided rockets.

The Serbian Air Force operates up to eight Mi-8T helicopters and three MiG-29s.

The Russian-Serbian BARS-2015 drills at the Ashuluk range of the Astrakhan Region are scheduled to wrap up October 9.


Read more: First Russian-Serbian Joint Flight Drills to Kick Off Friday

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

Russian-Serbian aviation drills BARS -2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

Super Galeb G-4 flight - cockpit view

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Preparations for anti-terrorist exercise "Shield"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

We should post pictures from this exercise in this topic:

Serbian Special Forces | Page 14

Because this is joint exercise of Serbian army special forces and police special forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

A small selection of photographs taken during the "Open Day", conducted by units of the 3rd Brigade of the Serbian Army; Nis, Serbia; 17 th November 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

Serbian MiG-29's and Romanian MiG-21's - flight formation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

Position of air defense missile batteries from the 250th anti-aircraft missile brigade.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

Ground Security Zone Serbian Army base "Borance"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


> Ground Security Zone Serbian Army base "Borance"


bro, any news about Bangladesh ?


----------



## proka89

BDforever said:


> bro, any news about Bangladesh ?



Nothing new, but on this new Yugoimport presentation movie you can see some interesting footage of Nora B52 in action. From 10:30:






I believe those are the ones for Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragi

proka89 said:


> Nothing new, but on this new Yugoimport presentation movie you can see some interesting footage of Nora B52 in action. From 10:30:


 thanks, first time I've seen ALAS flying, looks impressive. 

A 9:54, what the missiles in the center of the BUK luncher? I know the BUK is medium range, Is this some kind of Hybrid design with Short range IR seekers integrated into the BUK chassis?


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> A 9:54, what the missiles in the center of the BUK luncher? I know the BUK is medium range, Is this some kind of Hybrid design with Short range IR seekers integrated into the BUK chassis?


----------



## Dragi

I unfortunately don't read Cyrillic, but I can see in the description they're Vympel designed R60 and R73's, which is impressive considering they were designed as air to air missiles. I can see the usefulness though in having integrated short range defenses against helicopters and low flying, fixed wing ground attack aircraft.
Are they paying a significant range penalty in firing from the ground or is there some kind of initial booster fitted? (veoma vojna tajna )

and what does this mean, are they actually going to buy* one* Lazar for the army?



> Chief of General Staff Gen. Ljubisa Dikovic announced a modernization of the Serbian Armed Forces, including the purchase of two multipurpose helicopters, howitzers Nora and one armored vehicle Lazar, and underscored that the armed forces stood ready to respond to any terrorist threat.


----------



## proka89

draganm said:


> and what does this mean, are they actually going to buy* one* Lazar for the army?


No he didn't say that. That is some bat translation, or something like that. Lazar and Nora should enter Technical Test Center in this year. So we won't see them in use before 2017.


----------



## T-55

MIG-29 low pass at Batajnica airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragi

Even though news is reporting that Serbia has 9 or 10 mig 29's (6 bought in 2013), this sounds like someones wishful thinking?
In that video I see them taking unnecessary risks with 1 or 2 of only 4 operational aircraft.

It does look like they're trying to buy older Russian mig 29's that are currently being replaced by new-build Mig-29SMT being delivered to Russia armed forces

Russian arms deliveries to Serbia "would restore balance" - Politics - on B92.net


----------



## Dragi

T-55 said:


> Position of air defense missile batteries from the 250th anti-aircraft missile brigade.


something about this pic really bothered me, and I just realized why. Why the hell is Serbia using fixed SAM sites? These were bombed out in the first 24 to 48 hours of the war in 1999 by NATO, and that was SAM suppression technology that's completely obsolete by today's standards.
We have 200+ T55's sitting around rusting. Every single KUB launcher should be mounted on a mobile platform.


----------



## Dragi

more rumors of MiG's, SAM's, etc. etc.

http://sputniknews.com/russia/20160203/1034173912/russian-mig29-serbia-deal.html


----------



## T-55

M-84

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

Shooting practice;152-mm gun-howitzer M-84 NORA-A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragi

pics of 2 new Mi17-V5 for Serbian Armed Forces , delivery in June

MoD publishes photos of helicopters bought from Russia - Politics - on B92.net

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

Light attack aircraft Soko J-22 Orao and light helicopters SA 342 Gazelle,during exercises; April 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragi

nice pic of the Gazelle firing the 9M14 Malyutka


----------



## T-55

S-125 "Neva"




























http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=7b5cf1e2-0eda-11e6-b66b-001a649ddcfe

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dragi

great pics! 
S-125 , I hear those are good for swatting pesky birds out of the sky, like Nighthawks and Falcons


----------



## T-55

Celebration of the Day of the Serbian Army and Victory Day
































More:http://www.mod.gov.rs/sadrzaj.php?id_sadrzaja=9586&active=foto

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=fb65a7c2-1546-11e6-b66b-001a649ddcfe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

MiG-29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Exercise "MORAVA 2016"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=fd5f6ec4-22a6-11e6-b66b-001a649ddcfe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

GENERAL DIKOVIĆ VISITED AD BATTALION IN ZUCE
































More:http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=03f62b64-21c7-11e6-b66b-001a649ddcfe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Morava 2016 is the largest command-tactical exercise of the Serbian armed forces since the establishment of SAF in 2006.*

*Movement, practicing and shooting at Morava 2016 exercise*



> Within the Morava 2016 command post exercise, commands and units of the Serbian Armed Forces today are performing tasks on the move, at the permanent and temporary practicing sites, training grounds and airports, with the settlement of command posts outside the peacetime locations.
> 
> Units of the Army conduct shooting from their personal and collective weapons practicing the tactical actions and procedures. On the Pasuljanske livade joint training ground at Cuprija, part of the units of the Third Army Brigade realized also tactical exercises with live shooting.
> 
> For the purpose of checking the ability to conduct anti-aircraft operations, the command and units of the 250th Air Defence Missile Brigade started preparatory activities, and a part of the brigade's units performed occupying the firing positions outside their peacetime locations and raised the missile technology to the highest degree of readiness for action.
> 
> Members of the 98th and 204th Aviation Brigade, in order to create conditions for the relocation of helicopter squadrons, performed occupation of the sports airport "Divci", "Trstenik" and "Leskovac".
> 
> At the first training centre in Sombor and Command for the development of Banat brigade in Zrenjanin, the admission of reservists commenced so that in the coming days they will pass the training and firing from the weapons of armoured units. In Sombor, today, after many years, the unit from working obligation has been engaged to provide assistance in reception of personnel from the reserve element. The reserve element has been engaged also in some units of the Army.
> 
> In order to make conditions in which commands and units perform their tasks as similar as possible to the war conditions, the management of the exercise undertaken a series of measures to make performing the tasks for the units much more complex.



*



*

*



*

*Intensive activities throughout Serbia in Morava 2016 exercise*



> Across the country, units of the Serbian Armed Forces conduct shooting, camping, training and preparatory activities for operations within the Morava 2016 command-post exercise.
> 
> Units of the first Army brigade carry out tactical practicing in Backa Topola, Sombor and Senta focusing on armoured units, while units of the River Flotilla on the Tisa near Titel are solving tasks of close protection of navigation units and mine search of the river.
> 
> Members of the Special Brigade realize stationary camping in Deliblato sand and on Jasen’s waters near Nis, during which the competence of commands for planning and command in operations, and readiness and level of training of forces for rapid response will be tested.
> 
> Marching and relocating to the reserve fire and radar positions, units from the 250th Missile Brigade and the 126th Air Surveillance Brigade made formation that allows them to monitor the situation in the air and a successful air defence.
> 
> Support units from the composition of 98th and 204th Aviation Brigade carried out the securing of alternative airports and are ready to receive the helicopter units participating in the exercise.
> 
> Departments for intervention of the Training Command encamp on the Krivul shooting range near Zajecar.
> 
> Training of reserve element has started – on the Orešac firing range firing from infantry weapons was conducted, and in Sombor, training is conducted on infantry fighting vehicle M80A.
> 
> In separate visits, Serbian Armed Forces Chief of General Staff General Ljubisa Dikovic and Deputy Chief of General Staff Lieutenant General Jovica Draganic visited part of the units participating in the exercise, gained insight into their functioning and work on new locations and gave tasks for the following period.



*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

More or less all unitis of Serbian Armed Forces are participating in this exercise.

Pictures of units from the 1st Brigade, 3rd Brigade, 4th Brigade, River flotilla, Special Brigade, 98th Air Force Brigade, 250th Air Defense Missile Brigade, 126th Air Surveillance Early Warning and Guidance Brigade and members from reserve Brigades(Backa Brigade and Banat Brigade):

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

Live fire exercise at "Pasuljanske livade" training ground
































More:http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=46434fcc-24e4-11e6-b66b-001a649ddcfe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*Live Fire Tactical Exercise at Pasuljanske livade training ground*



> At the _Pasuljanske livade_combined-arms training ground today, in the context of _Morava 2016_ exercise, members of the Third Army Brigade with the support of 98th Aviation Brigade carried out a live fire tactical exercise entitled "Summer 2016".
> 
> At the exercise, the reinforced mechanized battalion of the Third Brigade performed attack operations supported by live firing from airplanes and helicopters on ground targets. The operation included Eagle planes, Gamma helicopters, M-84 tanks, infantry fighting vehicles M-80A, POLO M-83 _anti-tank_guided missile carriers,122 mm self-propelled howitzers, 120 mm mortars ...
> 
> The exercise was attended by Deputy Chief of General Staff of the Serbian Armed Forces Lieutenant General Jovica Draganic, commanders of the Army and the Air Force and Air Defence, Lieutenant General Milosav Simovic and Major General Ranko Zivak, respectively, chiefs of the Department for Intelligence and Reconnaissance and the Department of Training and Doctrine of the General Staff, brigadier generals Ilija Todorov and Marinko Pavlovic, respectively, commanders of the First and the Third Army Brigades, brigadier generals Zeljko Petrovic and Mile Jelic, respectively.
> 
> At the end, participants in the exercise were addressed by Lieutenant General Jovica Draganic, the head of the _Morava 2016_ command post exercise, who congratulated them on the successfully conducted exercise. He said that the participants in the exercise, by their combined action with the units of the Air Force showed military strength, skill, use of tactics, techniques and procedures.
> 
> - The goal set by the Army Command for the today’s exercise, integrating it in the _Morava 2016_ exercise, has been fully realized. Ahead of you and us there are new tasks, new dynamism and a new tempo of operation in the Morava 2016 exercise. Once again, I wish to commend you for the commitment, knowledge, skills, command and control at this tactical exercise; tomorrow already you will be able to integrate the lessons learned to the next trainings and qualifications – General Draganic said.
> 
> Army Commander Lieutenant General Milosav Simovic expressed his satisfaction with the conducted exercise before the lined-up exercise participants assessing it as very good, very well executed, in which the participants showed that the Serbian Armed Forces has a professional, trained and combat-ready armed forces.
> 
> Commands and units of the Serbian Armed Forces have solved a number of tasks in the Morava 2016 exercise today, as well.
> 
> On the Borovac training ground near Bujanovac, members of the Fourth Army Brigade and the Special Brigade practiced the fight in an urban environment with the use of the equipment for live simulations.
> 
> Manoeuvre of ships and preparations for firing the ship's weapons are now the focus of the units of the Riverine Flotilla.
> 
> Planes, helicopters, missile and radar units are employed in joint tactical practice of Air Force and Air Defence. Members of the 252nd fighter-bomber aircraft squadron used Supergaleb G4 planes to fictitiously engage radar and missile positions and basing airports, while Mig-29 and MiG-21 planes from the 101st fighter-aircraft squadron carried out the fighter-interceptor actions.
> 
> Fighter plains were guided to air targets by members of the 126th air surveillance brigade, who were observing the air space from the peacetime locations as in previous days and delivered the integrated air situation picture to all users.
> 
> Members of the 241st fighter-bomber air squadron delivered live fire at ground targets from "Eagles" at the _Pasuljanske livade_ training ground, and from a Supergaleb G4 plane – fictitious fire at radar emplacements.
> 
> Units of the 250th missile brigade, armed with Kub and Neva missile systems, fictitiously engaged aircraft simulating the attack of enemy aviation.
> 
> Intervention squads of the Training Command executed practicing within the camping at Krivul training ground near Zajecar.



*Tactical exercise on Borovac training ground - Urban warfare training*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


>


any Bangladeshi news brother ?


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*Morava 2016 goes on - tactical exercise of units from reserve Backa Brigade, Special Brigade, Artillery Brigade....*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*M53/59 Praga is back in service - 6 of them per each mechanized battalion in fire support role
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

BDforever said:


> any Bangladeshi news brother ?


Nothing new.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Two-sided tactical exercise at the Borovac training ground*

*



*



> Within the realization of Morava 2016 exercise, today, at the Borovac training ground near Bujanovac, a two-sided tactical exercise of a part of units of the Fourth Army Brigade and the Special Brigade was performed on the theme "Fight among units in the urban environment".
> 
> The exercise, aimed at verifying capabilities of commands for planning and command in operations, as well as the verification of readiness and training level of reaction forces, was attended by Chief of General Staff of the Serbian Armed Forces General Ljubisa Dikovic and State Secretary in the Ministry of Defence Nenad Neric, with associates, members of the collegiums of the Minister of Defence and the Chief of the General Staff, as well as representatives of the local government.
> 
> Congratulating the lined-up participants on the successfully executed exercise, General Dikovic pointed out that our army has trained forces for the fight against terrorism.
> 
> - Today, when we talk about the dangers to the safety of people, the first is terrorism, even before accidents and natural disasters that can cause serious damage and threaten the health and lives of people. As for terrorism, which has specific goals, such as causing great impact, primarily to civilians and innocent people to achieve their goals, you need to have ready forces to counter this "number one" danger in the world –General Dikovic pointed out, adding that the Serbian Armed Forces, according to its constitutional role, cooperates with the law enforcement forces in the fight against terrorism.
> 
> According to the commander of the Fourth Brigade, Brigadier General Zoran Lubura, it is a demonstration two-sided tactical exercise at a company level, using multiple integrated laser engagement system (MILES) and the contents of the exercise is significant and topical because of the expansion of terrorism in the region and in the world, the proximity of migrant routes, joint action of Army units in preventing terrorist activities and support to civil authorities in countering non-military challenges, risks and threats.
> 
> In today's practicing, led by Chief of Staff of the Fourth Brigade, Colonel Sladjan Stamenkovic, with a modern MILES integrated system, Orbiter UAV System Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV), military police combat vehicles, mortars, Fagot antitank missile systems and other weaponry of infantry and special units were used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the activity, General Dikovic and State Secretary Neric with associates and members of the collegiums of the Minister of Defence and the Chief of General Staff, visited the Centre for Simulations at the Base South, where a part of the training for Morava 2016 participants was performed.
> 
> Today also, intensive activities of commands and units of the Serbian Armed Forces have continued at Morava 2016 exercise.
> 
> Deputy Chief of General Staff Lieutenant General Jovica Draganic has stayed tonight at the main command post of the Serbian Armed Forces. General Draganic expressed his satisfaction with the organization of work at the command post and gave guidelines for the implementation of activities in the forthcoming period.
> 
> In addition to performing exercises on the Borovac training ground, members of the Fourth Brigade, practiced and performed counter-insurgency operations on Pester temporary training ground. Units of the First and Third Army Brigades, Special Brigade and River Flotilla continued with tactical practicing at training grounds and exercise areas.
> 
> Units of the Air Force and Air Defence were solving tasks within the joint tactical practice and in the Training Command, training of the reserve element has continued.



*General Diković visits reservists trained in Sombor




*


> The Serbian Armed Forces Chief of General Staff General Ljubisa Dikovic has visited today the reserve element of Backa brigade who are being trained at the Airport barracks in Sombor, in the context of Morava 2016 command-post exercise.
> 
> In the context of today's training, reservists performed preparatory shooting with defensive M75 hand grenade, conducted training in driving infantry fighting vehicles M80A, preparation for march and fight and knowledge of weapons and equipment.
> 
> General Dikovic gave an example to reservists what dedication and discipline should be invested in the training and practice by demonstrating throwing defensive M75 hand grenade and participating together with them in the training on M80 infantry fighting vehicle.
> 
> For the achievements in training and the demonstrated results, general Dikovic promoted several persons from the reserve element of Backa brigade to higher ranks.
> 
> In the framework of the Morava 2016 exercise, Deputy Chief of General Staff of the Serbian Armed Forces Lieutenant General Jovica Draganic visited today the deployment elements of the units controlling the electromagnetic spectrum and providing electronic support to the practicing units. Commander, Colonel Zoran Nenadovic, reported about the implementation of the activities in the unit which continuously executes its tasks in peace and war throughout the year.
> 
> On the march to the Petlovo bojiste training ground near Pirot, there are infantry, armoured, mechanized and artillery units of the Third Army Brigade, while the artillerymen of the Mixed Artillery Brigade are marching towards Pester temporary training ground, where members of the Fourth Army Brigade have been practicing for several days.
> 
> Destruction of the terrorists in the rural area and reconnaissance of the facilities in combat deployment of an enemy is a part of practicing performed by members of the Special Brigade in Deliblato Sands, at the Oresac training ground and Jesenovane waters near Nis.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> At the Titel training ground, members of the River Flotilla performed test firing from ship guns.*
> *
> In the broader area of Deliblato Sands, the units of Serbian Armed Forces Guard began today movement with camping, during which the units will be trained to live and work in field conditions, alerting, moving in unknown land, performing the attack and defence and securing the command post.
> 
> Members of the Air Force and Air Defence have continued with the performance of tasks in the framework of joint tactical practicing.



*During Morava 2016 Serbian Army River Flotila carried out a live fire tactical exercise entitled "Blue Dolphin 2016"*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*Reserve forces of the Serbian Army during Morava 2016*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*Serbian Army on Pester training ground today during Morava 2016*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

Serbian Army today at Pester training ground during Morava 2016 exercize:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

Description for the exercise from the previous pictures:



> *Two-sided tactical exercise "Performing the attack operation" on Pester*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serbian President Tomislav Nikolic, Defence Minister Zoran Djordjevic and the Serbian Armed Forces Chief of General Staff, General Ljubisa Dikovic, with members of the Collegium, attended the two-sided tactical exercise on the theme "Performing the attack operation", which has been conducted in the context of the Morava 2016 command-post exercise, on Pester temporary training ground, today.
> 
> In carrying out the exercise, with the main goal of testing the capabilities of commands for planning and commanding in operations and verification of training level of rapid reaction force, members of the Fourth Army Brigade participated together with a part of members of the Second Brigade, Mixed Artillery Brigade, Special Brigade, 98th and 204th aviation brigade. .
> 
> Assessing the exercise as successfully performed, President Nikolic said that for nearly twenty days the entire General Staff has been on the ground, as well as all the commands, which suggests that the military is ready to operate regularly in preparation for all its three missions
> 
> - Today you could see a very interesting exercise that showed how combined arms in cooperation can defend themselves, in this case, from a terrorist group – President Nikolic pointed out reminding that the members of the armed forces are practicing also the scenarios to help the population in case of elementary catastrophes and natural disasters, and that such exercises, as he pointed out, are an opportunity to check out in the field what they have learned.
> 
> Addressing the lined up participants in the exercise, President Nikolic said that as a man and a citizen of Serbia he was proud of what the members of the Serbian Armed Forces have performed today, because they jointly and under a single command, absolutely perfectly performed the task that was not easy at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I have a lot of confidence in our Armed Forces, and I think that this exercise, recorded and presented, would bring to the citizens of Serbia much more security and a feeling that we are completely safe with you – the Supreme Commander of the Serbian Armed Forces said and assessed the practice as "very good".
> 
> According to General Dikovic, in the previous days, during the execution of the Morava 2016 exercise, the units of the Serbian Armed Forces showed a remarkable competence in executing the tasks.
> 
> In today's practicing, managed by Colonel Zoran Naskovic, tanks, infantry fighting vehicles, howitzers, mortars, self-propelled launchers, airplanes, helicopters, unmanned aircraft and other infantry weapons have been used.
> 
> In the context of today's activities at the Pester training range, Defence Minister Zoran Djordjevic held a session of the Collegium.
> 
> Members of the River Flotilla realized another part of the Blue Dolphin 2016 exercise at the Taras training ground on the Tisa River, today.
> 
> Demanding control- training and air testing firings at aerial targets were conducted by 22 mm anti-aircraft guns from the river minesweepers, patrol and assault boats.
> 
> Gunners deliver cannon fire upon entering the target – towed targets tugged at a speed of 400 kilometres per hour by Super Galeb aircraft bearing designation N-62T at altitude of 500 meters – to the zone of action, first by bow chasers at the wing, and then by stern chasers.
> 
> Units of the 126th Air Surveillance, Early Warning and Guidance Brigade continuously monitor the situation in the airspace and guide the aviation, while missile units fictitiously fired at the aircraft upon entering into the zone of action.
> 
> Within the third mission of the Serbian Armed Forces, engineering units of the Second Army Brigade are repairing roads in Misevici village near Nova Varos. The units of the First and Third Army Brigades, Special Brigade and Guard as well as the Intervention Squad of the Training Command also continued with tactical practicing outside peacetime locations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Morava 2016 "Peskovi" and "Pasuljanske livade" training ground's:*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Joint CBRN exercise of Serbian Army and police units on "Ravnjak" training ground during Morava 2016:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Joint exercise of Serbian Army Special Brigade and Gendarmerie during Morava 2016:*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

Morava 2016 photos by Dimitrije Ostojic:





















Morava 2016 started on 23.05.2016 and ended today (6.06.2016). It's the largest exercise of the Serbian army. All units from the Serbian army (plus some reserve units) together with some police units like Gendarmerie and SAJ, participated in this exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

Morava 2016:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55

MIG-29
































More:http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=ba2a3146-3644-11e6-b66b-001a649ddcfe

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89

Two Mi-17-V5 delivered to Serbia. These are the first new transport helicopters for the Serbian Air Force, after more than three decades.


























Plan is to buy 6 more, in accordance with our financial capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T-55

^^^Video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragi

I was wondering what happened to those, 

congratulations to Serbia's armed forces, ODBRANA !


----------



## T-55

Live Fire at "Pasuljanske Livade"
































More:http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=6eb55354-440d-11e6-b66b-001a649ddcfe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

New Mi-17-V5:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

Military police special operation batalion "Cobras"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55

Serbian Army during the familiarization with samples of engineering armament of the Russian army in the framework of the exercise "Open Water"; Moore; July 2016.
















http://477768.livejournal.com/3967997.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

Serbian army and police on border with Macedonia:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55

Open Day in the "General Zivko Pavlovic" barracks,Smederevska Palanka.
































http://www.mod.gov.rs/sadrzaj.php?id_sadrzaja=10022&active=foto

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Joint Russian-Serbian flight tactical exercise "BARS-2016"

































http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=b9ebf210-8eef-11e6-9eee-001a649ddcfe
http://multimedia.mil.ru/multimedia/photo/gallery.htm?id=33030@cmsPhotoGallery

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-55

"BARS-2016"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55

„BARS 2016“




































http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=abae8b26-916b-11e6-9eee-001a649ddcfe

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## T-55

http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=cc1d9eda-91ff-11e6-9eee-001a649ddcfe

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89

6 new Nora B52 and 6 new Lazar 3 are ready for the Serbian army:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-55

^^^Some more photos from Novi Sad.
































http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=2b8eb6fc-96e1-11e6-9eee-001a649ddcfe

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T-55

Military Parade Novi Sad








































http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=74927e0e-9873-11e6-9eee-001a649ddcfe

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dragi

Proka or T-55, what is the vehicle at 5:50 in the parade video? I've never seen anything like it before in the SAF.

Edit: 
ok, Just searched the whole dam internet and there is nothing like it, so it must be new? Closest I could find is the 6-wheel M59 Praga but the vehicle pictured is different, has an enclosed turret, and carries missiles as well. 
What IS that ? : O


----------



## T-55

It's called "Terminator" developed by Military Technical Institute Belgrade(Serbian: VTI - Vojnotehnički Institut Beograd),FAP-2026+Bofors L/70 40mm+R-13M.




http://tangosix.rs/2016/24/10/dan-o...ntervidovska-vezba-parada-nove-vojne-tehnike/
Here you can find more info and pictures:http://www.mycity-military.com/Vojs.../Vojna-parada-u-Novom-Sadu-22-10-2016_14.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dragi

excellent, mobile short-range anti-aircraft support for low flying aircraft and helicopters are a critical requirement today. 

nice to see that the army is getting new equipment too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Participants in the Slavic Brotherhood 2016 international exercise arrived in Serbia
































http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=010c00f2-a11c-11e6-9eee-001a649ddcfe
http://eng.mil.ru/en/multimedia/photo/gallery.htm?id=33564@cmsPhotoGallery

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-55

"Slavic Brotherhood 2016"
































http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=f484fc0e-a39a-11e6-9eee-001a649ddcfe
http://multimedia.mil.ru/multimedia/photo/gallery.htm?id=33612@cmsPhotoGallery

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

Neutralizing terrorist group -- exercise("Slavic Brotherhood 2016")








































http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=ce591c74-a5dc-11e6-9eee-001a649ddcfe

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

T-55 said:


> Neutralizing terrorist group -- exercise("Slavic Brotherhood 2016")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=ce591c74-a5dc-11e6-9eee-001a649ddcfe




Exercise Slavic brotherhood and No Squatting or Adidas suits ? What kind of brotherhood is that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

Serbian Army in UNIFIL mission

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragi

Putin approves sale of 6 refurbished Mig 29's + APC's to Serbian Army. Negotiations ongoing on cost to refurbish the aircraft, which are used.
Any more info on this besides B92 and Novosti?

http://www.novosti.rs/vesti/naslovna/politika/aktuelno.289.html:634447-Putin-odobrio-migove-Srbiji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragi

Sputnik is implying that the jets would be donated and Serbia would only need to cover the cost of refurbishment. If true, then it would be foolish not to take this deal

https://sputniknews.com/military/201611111047350044-russia-serbia-mig-29/


----------



## Dragi

so many questions. Which variant are they offering, certainly not the Mig29M (mig33), but hopefully at least the Mig29SMT with active jamming pod. 
R77 missiles? Spare engines? better Radar? 
Does Serbia have 50 million to spend? I hope so, even if they get the ones Algeria rejected


----------



## Dragi

looks like Serbia might only pay 20 million on a 100 million dollar package.

https://inserbia.info/today/2016/11...e-6-mig-29-armored-vehicles-at-huge-discount/

Why APC's though, to bridge the gap tor Lazar production? Wouldn't Shtora protection for the M84's be more useful?


----------



## T-55

Day of Army and infantry

































http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=e75f55a6-ae8f-11e6-9eee-001a649ddcfe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Slavic Brotherhood 2016 GoPro Attack


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811513668278034432












http://www.novosti.rs/vesti/naslovn...641025-Mocna-eskadrila-cuvace-nase-nebo-VIDEO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragi

about frickin time. Almost a squadron now , but no R77's apparently 


> _Serbia will have to spend from €180 mln to €230 mln for the planes’ modernization, which will take place in three stages, Serbian news agency Tanjug reported on Thursday.
> 
> "Had we wanted to purchase planes equipped with the rockets we want to have, they would have cost us about €600 mln," Tanjug quoted Serbian Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic as saying after meeting Russian Defense Minister Sergey Shoigu on December 21._




Why T72s though? Training battalion?


----------



## Dragi

so It appears the aircraft pictured are the ones Serbia is actually getting. Pictured above behind Vucic and 1st pic below , 2 Mig 29-S (Fulcrum C) and one Fulcrum A .
On the other side , one more Mig 29-S and 2 Mig 29-UB 2seat trainers. Since the UB's have no radar, this would bring the Serbian air force up to 6 (or 7) combat capable mig-29. Maybe just as importantly, with 3 trainers the current , and from my understanding very small , pool of mig-29 pilots can be increased.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

M-84
























http://477768.livejournal.com/4360715.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragi

Serbia signs deal to buy 9 Airbus helicopters, H-145M. 

Why we buy 2 helicopters from our biggest ally Russia and 9 from a company that is French-German, countries that bombed Serbia in 1999 , I have no idea?


----------



## T-55

72nd Reconnaissance-Commando Battalion,Kopaonik mountain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

Posted this already on another topic:

Serbian delegation led by prime minister Aleksandar Vucic and defence minister Zoran Djordjevic were in visit to Belarus, were among other things they were talking about cooperation in defence and defence industry. On behalf of the Government of Serbia, the Minister of Defence Zoran Djordjevic signed an agreement on military-technical cooperation between Serbia and Belarus, which creates a legal basis for military-technical cooperation between the two countries.



> Serbian Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic says he discussed a potential acquisition of fighter planes with Belarus officials on Thursday in Minsk.
> 
> According to Vucic, they also spoke about purchasing anti-aircraft weapons for the Serbian Army (VS) "under most favorable conditions."
> 
> He told Serbia's state broadcaster RTS that the discussion also covered "launching joint factories that would manufacture arms and ammunition for third markets."
> 
> "This is not merely about military-technical cooperation. We spoke about buying arms and tools for the VS, but above all about protecting our sky and about potentially buying, under most favorable conditions, fighter jets and anti-aircraft weapons and tools," he said, adding that this concerns weapons systems that were "impossible for us to have as recently as yesterday."
> 
> These future joint companies would not be limited to the defense industry alone, Vucic added.



http://www.b92.net/eng/news/politics.php?yyyy=2017&mm=01&dd=26&nav_id=100348

*And just now Serbian defence minister said that Belarus will donate 8 Mig-29 and two division of BUK missile system.*

Under that deal Serbia will pay for overhaul and modernization of donated equipment. Probably 4 Serbian Mig-29, together with 6 donated from Russia will all be overhauled and modernized in Belarus on Mig-29BM standard, which will rise the number of Mig-29's in Serbian armed forces to 18.

http://www.politika.rs/scc/clanak/372999/Dordevic-Srbija-od-Belorusije-dobija-sistem-PVO-buk
It's on Serbian.

*Additional info:*

Armament from Belarus will be delivered in 2018. Price for the overhaul and modernization will be negotiated after the the establishment of a joint body for cooperation in the field of defense between two countries in may 2017. Serbia will also negotiate with Belarus about possible acquisition of the S300 missile system.

And concerning 6 Mig-29 donated from Russia, they will be delivered to Serbia in march or april this year. Russian experts together with Serbian side will do the overhaul and modernization in Serbian overhaul center Moma Stanojlovic.

Also time of delivery of 30 tanks and 30 armored vehicles from Russia depends on Russian decision.

http://www.rts.rs/page/stories/sr/s...vi-29-iz-belorusije-pregovara-se-o-s-300.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragi

This today on RT

_During his visit to the country’s 204th Aviation Brigade on Sunday, Serbian Defense Minister Zoran Djordjevic noted that the aircraft will be acquired from Russian Army reserves, and that Russia will also provide aviation experts to upgrade and modernize the six new MiGs, along with four aircraft that Serbia acquired earlier. _

_“*The MiGs will be equipped with the most modern arms, radars, optical and communication systems*,” Djordjevic told the pilots, as cited by local media. The defense ministry stated last week that the arrival and modernization of the Russian jets will “significantly enhance the capabilities of [Serbia’s] air force.”_

_It also recently said it has started training and retraining pilots and technicians, which will continue through 2017, as Serbia’s Air Force currently lacks specialists who are able to navigate and manage the MiGs._

Strong suggestion that the original (and useless even in 1999) NO19 topaz pulse doppler Radars will be replaced, hopefully with Zhuk M phased array. This would yield full range capability of R77's, assuming this is all being delivered. 
Delivery likely in March, no later than April _. _


----------



## proka89

*Serbia has started a snap combat readiness inspection of its Armed Forces, the Defense Ministry said.*

"This is the extraordinary and unannounced field inspection of the operational capabilities of rapid response force units, which will last through March 9 in many locations in Serbia,"

https://sputniknews.com/europe/201703081051360482-serbia-military-readiness-inspection/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

^^^





































http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=dca449ae-03fe-11e7-9eee-001a649ddcfe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

15th Tank battalion,tactical exercise.
























































http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=6349acc6-056a-11e7-9eee-001a649ddcfe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

Tanks in attack


----------



## T-55

The Evaluation of the units of the 2nd Brigade for participation in the UN mission in Lebanon








































http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=d9446b14-0fce-11e7-9eee-001a649ddcfe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Artillery exercise "Fire Leap 2017".
































http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=755f4966-3edb-11e7-b515-001a649ddcfe


----------



## T-55

Training of the SAF reserve forces
































http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=b41da68c-41df-11e7-b515-001a649ddcfe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Reserve forces on the training in Peskovi
























http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=b21a74c6-43d0-11e7-b515-001a649ddcfe


----------



## Dragi

this was really needed , lets hope it doesn't take 20 years to get all 4 divisions up to new standard 
http://defence-blog.com/army/serbia-unveils-improved-m-84as1-combat-tank.html

Integrated day-night sighting device DNNS 2ATK with a thermal imaged or alternatively, digital FCS
Command-information system KIS M84
Tank commander’s TOMS – universal multi-sensor opto-electronic platform
Active opto-electronic protection system – SOFTKILL, based on integration of laser detection device, radar detection device and smoke pot launcher with efficient smoke pots in the visible spectrum, IR, thermal and millimeter radar spectra
Universal dynamic protection (explosive-reactive armor, II generation) providing far better protection against heat and sub-caliber projectiles
Device protecting the engine from irregular start-up
Radiological and chemical protection equipment
Explosive fire protection
THALES radio, new generation
Remote control weapon station with 12.7 mm machine-gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

SAF Reserve Forces Training on Batajnica Airfield
























http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=d50c4c02-4529-11e7-b515-001a649ddcfe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Donation of 19 new multipurpose HMMWV vehicles for SAF units from US









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragi

I really don't like the speech that Vucic delivered there while standing with the US Ambassador. He's treading on dangerous ground and if the price of those Humvee's is abandoning the Serb Municipalities then Kyle Scott can shove all 19 of them back up his ***.

Did he forget what happened to Zoran?


----------



## Dragi

6 Refurbed Mig-29 scheduled delivery mid July according to Putin. Also, R77 missile package confirmed by Serbia's assistant minister of defence 

https://sputniknews.com/military/201706141054621294-serbia-russia-mig-delivery/


----------



## T-55

"Slavic Brotherhood-2017"




































http://www.vs.rs/index.php?gallery=c28c4e82-5105-11e7-b515-001a649ddcfe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*Donation from China to SAF*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

^^^Video:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Rapid responese force of the Serbian army
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Endurance

Do you have any information about the current situation of Serbian MİG-29's?


----------



## proka89

Endurance said:


> Do you have any information about the current situation of Serbian MİG-29's?



According to our defence minister and some other sources from Serbian government they are coming soon (probably during next month or so). Last thing i heard is that everything is ready, and that they are organizing transport for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragi

First Antanov 124 with Migs on board has landed in Beograd . Some assembly required 

https://sputniknews.com/europe/201710021057868575-russia-serbia-fighter-jets-mig29/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

Some of the 6 Mig 29 which were delivered to Serbia:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*Freedom 2017 preparations*
*






































*


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

proka89 said:


>


Brother is back  I missed you 

@proka89 bro, any news about Bangladesh's purchase of Serbian weapons beside 18 Nora B52 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

BDforever said:


> @proka89 bro, any news about Bangladesh's purchase of Serbian weapons beside 18 Nora B52 ?



Nothing particularly new. According to the last detailed report about exports of Serbian defence industry for 2015, Serbia exported weapons in total worth of 18.5 million of dollars to Bangladesh in that year, but i can't tell what those weapons are. They are listed as: Electronic equipment, Guns with a smooth barrel with caliber larger than 20mm, Fire control systems, Land vehicles and components and ammunition and ammunition fuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragi

pretty good video here, shows the 6 donated mig's at :20, they are shown with the standard Serbian Armed forces R73 and R27 missile load-out (both types only on the 9.12/9.13 models ) and again at 40:38 where they are joined by the 3 currently operational 29's in inventory (two 9.12 and one 9.15).


----------



## proka89




----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

US army 2nd battalion, 503rd infantry regiment, 173rd Airborne Brigade and Serbian army 63rd parachute battalion, Special Brigade. Exercise "Winter 2017"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragi

Serbia offers tour of modernization progress of the Mig29's delivered last year. Proceeding according to schedule with Russian technicians on site and now officially receiving the designation of Mig29-SD for the specific upgrades it will receive . No details yet on what systems are being installed.
from Tango six, (in serbian)
https://tangosix.rs/vojna-avijacija/




image showing IRST unit removed from aircraft




Also, 6 new Lasta-95 prop trainers delivered, bringing the total to 14 for training new pilots, of which there is a serous shortage. Those who have completed the prop and LIFT training on Soko G4 are being sent to Russia for training on the Mig-29.
rumors of donation of AN-26 not confirmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Serbian armed forces preparations for "Century of Victors 1918-2018" exercise*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89




----------



## proka89

More great photos by Dimitrije Ostojic from the same exercise:




































http://dimitrijeostojic.com/blog/vek-pobednika/

First H145M of the Serbian armed forces:
















https://www.airbus.com/newsroom/pre...erbia-receives-first-out-of-nine-h145ms-.html

Lazar 3 is now officially introduced to the SAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*First battery of Nora B 52 enter service in Serbian Armed Forces:*
*


















































*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dragi

Serbian delegation inspects it's 4 new Mi35M's at Rosvertol 






Serbia displays 10 BRD-2M's gifted by Russian Federation 
https://www.janes.com/article/90181/serbia-presents-brdm-2ms-gifted-by-russia

Serbia orders Mistral-3 for ground troops as well as integration onto Pasars-16 SPAA platform

https://www.army-technology.com/news/mbda-to-deliver-mistral-3-air-defence-systems-to-serbia/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3811240.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dragi

Slavic Shield 2019- phase 2 in Serbia. Serbian and Russian forces train with S400 and Pantsir at newly renamed Pukovnik-pilot Milenko Pavlović Airbase (former Batajnica). Commander Pavlović gave his life while fighting against the NATO bombing of Yugoslavia

S400 and Pantsir were flown in for the event and used in conjunction with older/upgraded legacy systems in Serbian inventory - SA6 and SA2.
Serbia is purchasing Buk-MBM3 and Pantsir from Russia






Some nice pictures from the base here, 
https://tangosix.rs/2019/25/10/prvi...stit-2019-ruski-panciri-i-s-400-na-batajnici/

great pics of Serbia's rapidly expanding self-defense capabilities. 
https://tangosix.rs/2019/20/10/foto...rsnija-vojna-tehnika-na-jednom-mestu-do-sada/
including this one of a T72B3 , I believe this is a Russian crew. 

30? of these will be gifted from Russia. Hopefully the self-densive suite is one that Serbia will hopefully be able to purchase/and or produce under license for it's 200+ Domestically produced M84 (T72 variant)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragi

Serbia tries/hopes to purchase S400


> *Serbia considering asking Russia for long-term loan to purchase S-400 systems*


https://tass.com/defense/1086534

I imagine just one s400 Radar would cover the entire territory + many of the surrounding NATO members too.


----------



## Dragi

Update Nov. 7-2019: Washington threatens Serbia with Sanctions over possible purchase of S400.

https://tass.com/defense/1087242



> US Special Representative for the Western Balkans Matthew Palmer warned in an interview with the Macedonian television during his visit to Skopje that the purchase of S-400 systems from Russia would entail US sanctions against Belgrade.
> 
> The Serbian leader’s reaction shows that Serbia perceives the US warning seriously.
> 
> 
> "What I have seen is an impressive weapon. We have no intention to purchase [the S-400 system] because we have no money to pay for it, considering the construction of motorways and numerous projects. You know, when you have such a weapon, no one would attack you. Neither US nor any other pilots fly where S-400s are operational: Israeli pilots do not fly either over Turkey or Syria, except for the Golan Heights. We have aviation, which the strongest than ever before. We will be strengthening the air defense with Pantsyr systems and other things, which are not on the sanctions list," he said.
> 
> The Vecernje novosti newspaper earlier reported that the Serbian authorities were considering buying S-400 surface-to-air missile systems on long-term credit. The paper also said that 14 Serbian planes simulated a notional enemy during the drills. All of them were notionally shot down within less than three minutes by an S-400 system that fired 26 missiles. The paper also said that a group of Serbian officers had already undergone training in Russia to learn to operate S-400 systems.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

@Dragi and @T-55 thanks for the photos! 

You know, and Serbia might not have a need for such an aircraft, but it would be interesting if it tried developing a new variant of the J-22. Basically, insert a new turbofan engine, increase the payload, new radar and avionics, plus precision-guided munition capability. Develop a dedicated close air support (CAS) platform. 

That said, I imagine no such project can happen now, Serbia will probably center itself on multi-role fighters.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Why does Serbia not cooperate with Greece? Serbia can offer a lot to Greece especially in artillery.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Philip the Arab said:


> Why does Serbia not cooperate with Greece? Serbia can offer a lot to Greece especially in artillery.


Most arms markets -- e.g., Greece, Pakistan, etc -- are dominated by 'traditional' players, e.g., US, France, etc (or China in Pakistan's case) -- so the entry of younger players like Serbia, South Africa, etc, is much tougher.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Most arms markets -- e.g., Greece, Pakistan, etc -- are dominated by 'traditional' players, e.g., US, France, etc (or China in Pakistan's case) -- so the entry of younger players like Serbia, South Africa, etc, is much tougher.


Both are very similar culturally, and it certainly is possible that Serbia could benefit Greece in combating Turkish aggression.

Don't you think long range MLRS can be used in a similar role that Tomahawks took in '03 Iraq war? Serbia offers 285km range rockets that would be great for Greece, and Cyprus for taking out Turkish army, naval, and air bases from long ranges.


----------



## Dragi

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> You know, and Serbia might not have a need for such an aircraft, but it would be interesting if it tried developing a new variant of the J-22. Basically, insert a new turbofan engine, increase the payload, new radar and avionics, plus precision-guided munition capability. Develop a dedicated close air support (CAS) platform.
> That said, I imagine no such project can happen now, Serbia will probably center itself on multi-role fighters.


 Interesting timing on the J22.
Any development of a truly modern, brand new jet aircraft , (even one loosely based on previous design), would cost billions of dollars. That would include purchasing the license to a modern foreign-made turbofan and possibly other systems like PESA Radar. That's just not in cards economically for Serbia and i don't think it would make a lot of sense economically to compete with all the choices on the market currently. To give you an idea of where they are at with aircraft, they are currently pulling mothballed J22's from storage.
https://tangosix.rs/2019/05/11/srbi...aciju-orlova-nj-22-iz-muzeja-vazduhoplovstva/



> As military journalist and publicist Svetozar Jokanovic posted on FB , Serbia has started a modernization project for NJ-22 Eagle assault planes. Previously withdrawn from service and then mothballed, these were specimens with very low flight time.
> 
> The photograph attached to the text shows NJ-22 of record number 25505 as it was dragged from the Belgrade Aviation Museum (MVB) to Moma Stanojlovic Aviation service center.










> The two-seater J22 Eagle will undergo a general overhaul and it's service life extended during the first phase of modernization after which they will be able to fly until 2035 .
> 
> NJ-22 25505, manufactured in September 1987 , was withdrawn from service in June 1996 under the Sub-regional Arms Control Agreement under which the then Federal Republic of Yugoslavia was obliged to reduce the number of fighter jets. Until then, this aircraft had only 555.3 flight hours over 1182 flights and served in the Airborne Test Center , spending most of it's time in the 241st Fighter Squadron.
> 
> Jokanovic recalls that this NJ-22, with pilot seated in the front, was designed as an aircraft for pilot training in weapons firing and bombardment training . Now the rear cabin modifications will include upgrading the attack-navigation system and fire control system to give the aircraft a completely different purpose. The rear cabin will no longer be reserved for the flight instructor but for the navigator / weapons operator.
> 
> It is also pointed out that the Aviation Institute Moma Stanojlovic , as well as other participants in this project, have never had a more complex task than modernizing the J22 Eagle attackers, and states that nothing related to this aircraft project since its inception was cheap, including the current plan modernization.
> 
> According to Jokanovic, several new foreign jets can be purchased on the market, but the Ministry of Defense and the Serbian Army have made investing in domestic overhaul and production capacities a priority . A military journalist from Podgorica believes that it is not possible to simultaneously finance the modernization of the Eagle and also purchase new combat jets .
> 
> However, he believes that decision will not be delayed too long as the RV and PSC have to eventually find a new plane to replace both the Soko G4 fighter-trainers and the Soko J22 Eagle strike fighters. As he further reveals, contacts have been made and some interest has been shown for the Russian Jak-130 aircraft, which, according to Jokanovic, would be an ideal solution that would significantly improve training and facilitate the transition of young pilots from school fighter aircraft to MiG-29 fighter or some other more advanced aircraft. In the end, Jokanovic notes that time will tell whether the Army and Air Defense RV and Air Defense will choose a Russian Jak-130 , a Chinese L-15 , an Italian M-346, or a South Korean T-50 .


 So I'm not sure what the intent is here. The Yak 130 would replace both planes with a very modern and capable platform that would be excellent for both training and ground attack. So why they are pulling these old platforms from storage i do not know.
Hopefully @proka89 can comment?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Philip the Arab said:


> Both are very similar culturally, and it certainly is possible that Serbia could benefit Greece in combating Turkish aggression.
> 
> Don't you think long range MLRS can be used in a similar role that Tomahawks took in '03 Iraq war? Serbia offers 285km range rockets that would be great for Greece, and Cyprus for taking out Turkish army, naval, and air bases from long ranges.



That 285km rocket system is still in development. But Serbia did sold 24 Nora B52 howitzers with 8 armored vehicles Milos (command and reconnaissance role) to Cyprus. Delivery started in 2019.



Dragi said:


> So I'm not sure what the intent is here. The Yak 130 would replace both planes with a very modern and capable platform that would be excellent for both training and ground attack. So why they are pulling these old platforms from storage i do not know. Hopefully @proka89 can comment?



Who knows. Miloradovic is pushing for that modernization program, what kind of interest he has in all of that, i am not sure, but i highly doubt that it's all done with Serbian army best interest in hart. But if nothing else at least there is around 10 J22 operational at the moment, which is the highest number in recent years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Well all in all, it was interesting time for Serbian armed forces in the last few years. We had a large investment circle and it's still going on. These are some of the acquisitions of the Serbian army and police force:

9 H-145M, 5 for army and 4 for police, i belive that most of them if not all are already delivered.
5 Mi-17V5 2 delivered in 2016 and 3 more in 2019.
4 Mi-35M all delivered in 2019, with them new (for us) anti-tank guided missile 9M120 Ataka.
3 H215 Super Puma on order for police to be delivered in 2021 and 2022.
6-9 CH-92A should be delivered in 2020, armed with laser guided FT-8D this deal also includes technology transfer and industrial cooperation in production of our domestic UAV Pegaz, which should share the same optronic and armament systems with CH-92A.
1 battery with 6 Pantsir-S1M, delivery started few days ago.
10 Mig 29, 4 from Russia and 4 from Belarus, with 4 from Serbia all to be modernized, this deal includes new air to air and air to ground missiles.
18 systems of Mistral 3+ with in two versions one as the portable version and one to be integrated on Serbian PASARS system.
6 Nora B52, already delivered.
30 BRDM-2MS donation from Russia, 10 already delivered.
30 T-72B1MS as donation from Russia should be delivered this year.
2 AN/TPS-70 with spare parts from Slovenia, delivered in 2016.


----------



## proka89

Photos by Dimitrije Ostojic:
http://dimitrijeostojic.com/blog/2019-godina-novih-helikoptera/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307686673300574208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307684939077496834

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

Joint training of special units of the Serbian Army and the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation



































https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90anlfbebar6i.xn--p1ai/multimedia/photo/gallery.htm?id=93487@cmsPhotoGallery


----------



## T-55

Handover of T-72MS and BRDM-2MS from Russian donation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

"LAZARA 3"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Formal reception of MiG-29 aircraft from Republic of Belarus


----------



## T-55

Air Defense shooting at the "Shabla" range in the Republic of Bulgaria


----------



## proka89

*Kornet-EM delivered to the Serbian Army:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

Serbian Air Force and Air Defence becomes new C295 operator​


> *Getafe, 23 February 2022 *– The Serbian Ministry of Defence has ordered two Airbus C295s and therefore the Serbian Air Force and Air Defence joins the family of C295 becoming the 36th operator worldwide.
> 
> The contract was signed in Madrid in the presence of senior government members of the Republic of Serbia and Spain. This contract will be accompanied by a Government-to-Government supervision agreement between the Ministries of Defence of Spain and the Republic of Serbia, which aims to study the development of future defence programmes between both nations. Airbus is committed to maintain and foster its close collaboration with the Republic of Serbia, which already operates Airbus military solutions.
> 
> The two aircraft, in transport configuration, will be equipped with the modern avionics suite Collins Aerospace Pro Line Fusion® and will contribute to enhance the air transport capabilities of the Republic of Serbia.
> 
> Deliveries are expected to commence in late 2023.
> 
> With this order 33 countries have already relied on the Airbus C295. With a total of 281 orders worldwide and more than half a million flight hours in operation, this aircraft is the undisputed leader in its segment.











Serbian Air Force and Air Defence becomes new C295 operator


The Serbian Ministry of Defence has ordered two Airbus C295s and therefore the Serbian Air Force and Air Defence joins the family of C295 becoming the 36th operator worldwide.




www.airbus.com





Total contract value is 81 milione euros, 66 for the planes and 15 for the equipment and training.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

